# Losing Patience



## JEBalles (Jan 22, 2011)

So I bought two pipes in the hope of picking up pipe smoking. I got a new cheap cob pipe and a very inexpensive used briar pipe off ebay. I went to a nearby tobacconist and asked for a mild, non-aromatic tobacco, and was given a tin of Peterson's Gold Blend. It seemed quite moist when I got it, but it has sinced dried quite a bit.

So, I looked up how to properly tamp the tobacco, followed the directions and went for it. In both pipes, even after the tobacco and dried some and was deemed the right moisture by a guy at one of the tobacco shops I go to, it does not burn well at all and doesn't taste very good to boot.

I have to constantly puff rather vigorously to keep it lit, and it still seems to go out at least maybe four times and bowl, and I can't bring myself even to finish the bowl. Then, it doesn't taste very good, but the tongue bite has decreased some.

What is supposed to be a relaxing hobby is frustrating me far too much. Is there anything else I can do besides try some other tobaccos? I plan on picking up another non-aromatic and an aromatic from one of the bulk jars at the tobacconist tomorrow.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I feel your pain Josef but I promise you that with patience your rewards will be true enjoyment. There are many videos on youtube that can help with loading, lighting and even cleaning your pipe afterwards.
YouTube - ‪A guide to the new Pipe Smoker - How to fill and light your pipe‬‏
great vid on loading a pipe.

Now the big thing to remember is "Who cares if you have to relight!" we all relight just most of us dont like to admit it.

As for one blend, their is so many out there and many you might like and many you will not. Set that one aside for now and maybe come back to it in a few weeks.

Goodluck and enjoy the ride!


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

1. "I got a new cheap cob pipe and a very inexpensive used briar pipe off ebay." 
For what it is worth, that is not what I recommend. I recommend a quality estate pipe from a reputable dealer like pulversbriar.com or smokingpipes.com. A $30 - $50 estate pipe is a proven smoker, is already broken in, and was likely a much more expensive pipe when new. There are so many things that can frustrate a new smoker. Make sure your pipe isn't one of them.

2. "I plan on picking up another non-aromatic and an aromatic from one of the bulk jars at the tobacconist tomorrow". 
Er, no. Get a ribbon cut english/balkan blend like GL Pease Piccadilly or Kensington, or something from the McClelland Frog Morton series. They are the most forgiving to pack/light/smoke properly.

3. When it comes to learning to pack the bowl properly, looser is better. It will allow for more airflow, easier lighting and fewer relights (don't get paranoid about relights, though). As you get the hang of it you can begin to fit more tobacco in there for longer smokes.

4. Don't give up! Pipe smoking takes time to get right. Honestly, I think I had smoked pipes on/off for a year before I was consistently packing/lighting/smoking properly. It's worth it!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

+1 on the general advice. Give it time. If you're "losing patience" with pipe smoking, you're missing the idea. You CAN NOT learn to smoke a pipe after a few tries. Instant gratification is for cigarettes. Quick gratification is for cigars. A hobby to devote yourself to learning is a very slow release gratification. I've been smoking for a year now and I STILL have trouble packing lighting and tamping. Pipe smoking isn't for everyone. But it could be. You just need to give it time!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't know about all that quick gratification stuff! I will say this pipe tobacco is overly processed! While cigar tobacco is tobacco in its purest form! Sorta like comparison fast food to a home cooked meal!nSo i hit the pipe once in a while! But for me cigars are boss! And CUBANS no less!

:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> I will say this pipe tobacco is overly processed!


That statement is way to general. Not all pipe tobacco is flavored or processed.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Let me ask a couple questions Josef. First, how many times have you tried to smoke your pipes?

Second, what loading method are you using? There are several. One is the 3 step method, another is "the Frank method" and one or two others.

Third, when you talk to your tobacconist, ask him who blends their bulk blends. If he doesn't know or is unwilling to tell you, he's not much of a tobacconist. If he tells you, let us know because there are some bulk blends out there that just aren't worth it.

As for your moisture issue, different people like different moisture contents and your tobacconist's moisture may not be to your liking. I know another BOTL here on the forum that likes his english blends very nearly crispy when he loads his pipe.

Lastly, for now, pipe smoking, like anything that's worth it, will take a little practice. I nearly quit after just a week. But I pushed on a little longer and all of the sudden had one of those "AHA!" moments where everything just worked. It was very enjoyable and it made me keep going. Of course, there were still times where things didn't work after. But that hour of enjoyment and relaxation when it worked was worth striving for again.

Smoking a pipe isn't quite as easy as smoking a cigar. However, I think the variety and intensity of the flavors is far more diverse with pipes than with cigars. I indulge in both still.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> That statement is way to general. Not all pipe tobacco is flavored or processed.


I have not been able to find one that is not except for Tamboo!
Please i am ignorant as i am a Cuban cigar snob so educate me as to what pipe tobacco does not go through a lengthy process!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't know about all that quick gratification stuff! I will say this pipe tobacco is overly processed! While cigar tobacco is tobacco in its purest form! Sorta like comparison fast food to a home cooked meal! So i hit the pipe once in a while! But for me cigars are boss! And CUBANS no less!
> 
> :smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


Yeah, Tony, I'm going to have to disagree with you on this subject. If I had only tried Acid cigars or Swisher sweets, I would have said the exact same thing about cigars as you did about pipe tobacco.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Let me ask a couple questions Josef. First, how many times have you tried to smoke your pipes?
> 
> Second, what loading method are you using? There are several. One is the 3 step method, another is "the Frank method" and one or two others.
> 
> ...


There you go a great BOTL please DAVE educate me for i want to enjoy the pipe but feel lost!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I dont want to derail this thread - maybe you can create a new thread.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> I dont want to derail this thread - maybe you can create a new thread.


You already have with your fictitious statement!
No derailing what have you got that isn't processed to death!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Reminds me of that song!
And the sound of silence!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't know about all that quick gratification stuff! I will say this pipe tobacco is overly processed! While cigar tobacco is tobacco in its purest form! Sorta like comparison fast food to a home cooked meal!nSo i hit the pipe once in a while! But for me cigars are boss! And CUBANS no less!
> 
> :smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


Yeah I'd say this is true of both. I'm always hesitant to compare the two because someones toes get stepped on. I mainly am saying

Cigarettes are a nicotine system.

Cigars are something it took me a month or two to perfect. I have ZERO problems while smoking cigars at this point in my cigar smoking career.

I've been smoking pipes for a year now and am barely better than the day I started. And I've worked pretty hard developing my technique and I remain a novice.

I've had maduros dyed colors, I've had infused sticks, and recently I smoked a $750 stick that was soaked in cognac. None of them impressed me. I've also smoked wonderful sticks that I could barely put down.

also...

I've smoked PG soaked blends, heavily cased blends, and tasteless bulk OTCs. I've also smoked intoxicating aromatics, smokey englishes and flakes of some of the finest tobaccos I've yet seen.

I would never dream to give up on either hobby. Because both are equally fantastic! Just pros and cons, thats all.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There you go a great BOTL please DAVE educate me for i want to enjoy the pipe but feel lost!


Tony, if you're looking for pure unadulterated tobacco flavor I'd suggest getting a couple of ropes. These are usually strong tobaccos that have very little, if any, casing and normally no topping whatsoever. Now, they're a little harder to deal with than a cigar. You have to cut them and prepare the tobacco. But that's part of the joy of smoking a pipe, the (for lack of a better term) ritual of preparing and loading.

Sure you can snip off the end of a cigar and light that sucker up and go to town in no time flat. And sometimes, that's all the time we have available. (God knows it's been that way for me for a couple weeks) But the pipe is much more solitary and introspective than cigars for the most part. Now, some people can't handle introspection. And there are times when you throw some tobacco in a pipe and head out and mow the lawn or something like that where you don't have much time for thought.

What I've found is that smoking cigars is easy. Now, caring for them can be more difficult than pipe tobacco. Throw your pipe tobacco in a mason jar and you're good to go. Not so with cigars. You have to check your humidity every once in a while at least. However, any idiot can go to a cigar shop and buy one and smoke it. Can't really say that about a pipe. It takes a special idiot like me to smoke a pipe!

Gawith and Hogarth has some excellent ropes to try if you really want that unadulterated tobacco flavor. Now, it's not going to taste the same as a cigar. That would be foolish. No, just like other types of soil grown items each differnt tobacco is going to taste different depending on the type and the soil. Very much like your cubans compared to dominican or US grown cigar tobaccos. Also like cigars, the leaf is treated in different ways. Maduro wrappers are fermented and dried differently than ligero leaf. Likewise, you have flue-cured, air-cured and so on with pipe tobaccos.

So don't forget one of my favorite quotes, "You smoke a cigarette. You enjoy a cigar. But you savor a pipe."


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm honestly at the same point. I have a cob and a solid briar I bought from a fellow puffer. I just can't seem to get much smoke. I've tried different combination of drying tine and packing but I only get enough smoke when lighting. Otherwise in barely get smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Tony, if you're looking for pure unadulterated tobacco flavor I'd suggest getting a couple of ropes. These are usually strong tobaccos that have very little, if any, casing and normally no topping whatsoever. Now, they're a little harder to deal with than a cigar. You have to cut them and prepare the tobacco. But that's part of the joy of smoking a pipe, the (for lack of a better term) ritual of preparing and loading.
> 
> Sure you can snip off the end of a cigar and light that sucker up and go to town in no time flat. And sometimes, that's all the time we have available. (God knows it's been that way for me for a couple weeks) But the pipe is much more solitary and introspective than cigars for the most part. Now, some people can't handle introspection. And there are times when you throw some tobacco in a pipe and head out and mow the lawn or something like that where you don't have much time for thought.
> 
> ...


As always DAVE thank you for an honest fact filled answer that leaves no room for speculation! You are a great BOTL! I would bump you but alas i am done for the day!!!!!!!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

simplechords said:


> I'm honestly at the same point. I have a cob and a solid briar I bought from a fellow puffer. I just can't seem to get much smoke. I've tried different combination of drying tine and packing but I only get enough smoke when lighting. Otherwise in barely get smoke.


Thanks for getting us back on track.

Pipes aren't meant to create the billows of smoke you get from a cigar. The point isn't the amount of smoke. The point is the amount of flavor in the smoke. I could go into a dissertation about the thermodynamics of pipe smoking that I've read. But suffice it to say, the flavor doesn't come from the burning of the leaf. The flavor comes from the distillation of flavors into the smoke of the burning leaf. So, if you puff really fast like you would to get lots of smoke, you won't get nearly as much flavor. Sip slowly and you get flavors you never dreamed possible from any tobacco.

I'm headed to bed but if you want to read an article on pipe thermodynamics that is fairly easy to understand. Google thermodynamics of pipe smoking and I'm sure you'll find it. I'm too tired and lazy to look it up right now. But it's fairly interesting.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

JEBalles said:


> So I bought two pipes in the hope of picking up pipe smoking. I got a new cheap cob pipe and a very inexpensive used briar pipe off ebay. I went to a nearby tobacconist and asked for a mild, non-aromatic tobacco, and was given a tin of Peterson's Gold Blend. It seemed quite moist when I got it, but it has sinced dried quite a bit.
> 
> So, I looked up how to properly tamp the tobacco, followed the directions and went for it. In both pipes, even after the tobacco and dried some and was deemed the right moisture by a guy at one of the tobacco shops I go to, it does not burn well at all and doesn't taste very good to boot.
> 
> ...


First, don't worry about relights. It is normal to have to relight a few times when you are new, and even with experience some tobaccos will need relights (I smoked one today that I lost count how many times it went out, and I can smoke many blends on one match if I want to as I've been pipe smoking for around 20 years).

As for trying different tobaccos that is a good idea. You may dislike particular types of tobacco, or specific blends within a type, while finding you love others.

Now, I would avoid going to this tobacconist for any advice of any kind based on:



> I went to a nearby tobacconist and asked for a mild, non-aromatic tobacco, and was given a tin of Peterson's Gold Blend.





> I plan on picking up another non-aromatic


Forget your plan to pick up another non-aromatic as you haven't smoked a non-aromatic yet. You tell the guy you are looking for a non-aromatic and he gives you Peterson Gold Blend? Wow!

Now there is some disagreement as to what is and isn't an aro. However, this stuff is most certainly an aro. It is a black Cavendish blend, this is a very aromatic like tobacco before you add anything to it. Now, typically it is an aro if it is a burley or Cavendish heavy blend (they take casings and toppings well) cased/flavored with something. Well, Gold Blend doesn't have *a* flavoring, it has 3! With added hickory nut, vanilla, and cinnamon flavorings it is quite simply, an aromatic. Peterson aros are definitely not a beginners tobacco and many people loathe them (I like a few myself though). These tobaccos smell much better than they taste, they are very wet, and with improper technique they are very prone to tongue bite.

If you want a non-aro that is very much a pipe tobacco (i.e. not like any other kind of smoke), look for an English. If you want something that as a cigar smoker you'll likely like and find familiar (though it certainly tastes nothing like a cigar), find a Virginia or VaPer (Virginia Perique mix). Better yet, try an example or two of all three. Look for suggestions here (there are already several good threads with suggestions) or go to the newbie pipe sampler trade to get a bit of a variety to try and get an idea of what you like. Definitely, don't ask this tobacconist for any more advice since who knows what you'll get (but it probably won't be good advice for you- he's probably just suggesting his favorites and ignoring what you say you want).


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

owaindav said:


> Thanks for getting us back on track.
> 
> Pipes aren't meant to create the billows of smoke you get from a cigar. The point isn't the amount of smoke. The point is the amount of flavor in the smoke. I could go into a dissertation about the thermodynamics of pipe smoking that I've read. But suffice it to say, the flavor doesn't come from the burning of the leaf. The flavor comes from the distillation of flavors into the smoke of the burning leaf. So, if you puff really fast like you would to get lots of smoke, you won't get nearly as much flavor. Sip slowly and you get flavors you never dreamed possible from any tobacco.


It's the lack of flavor that leads be to believe that I'm not getting enough smoke. During lighting I get nice flavors and see a decent amount of smoke , but afterward it like smoking air. I know that I must be packing wrong, but after a dozen attempts it frustrating.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

The "purest" Pipe tobaccos I know of would probably be a straight burley. They're sliced into ribbons or shag, as whole leaf wouldn't burn all that well in a pipe.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Thanks for getting us back on track.
> 
> Pipes aren't meant to create the billows of smoke you get from a cigar. The point isn't the amount of smoke. The point is the amount of flavor in the smoke. I could go into a dissertation about the thermodynamics of pipe smoking that I've read. But suffice it to say, the flavor doesn't come from the burning of the leaf. The flavor comes from the distillation of flavors into the smoke of the burning leaf. So, if you puff really fast like you would to get lots of smoke, you won't get nearly as much flavor. Sip slowly and you get flavors you never dreamed possible from any tobacco.
> 
> I'm headed to bed but if you want to read an article on pipe thermodynamics that is fairly easy to understand. Google thermodynamics of pipe smoking and I'm sure you'll find it. I'm too tired and lazy to look it up right now. But it's fairly interesting.


With all due respect i have yet to experience the flavor i get from a Cuban cigar in a pipe! So its either i am ignorant as to the flavors a pipe can produce! Or you are ignorant as to the flavors a Cuban cigar can produce! I am not here to toot my horn but to be educated as to the best possible experience! Peace my brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> First, don't worry about relights. It is normal to have to relight a few times when you are new, and even with experience some tobaccos will need relights (I smoked one today that I lost count how many times it went out, and I can smoke many blends on one match if I want to as I've been pipe smoking for around 20 years).
> 
> As for trying different tobaccos that is a good idea. You may dislike particular types of tobacco, or specific blends within a type, while finding you love others.
> 
> ...


Top notch advice Jeff! I've never had a Peterson aro that I really cared for.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> I have not been able to find one that is not except for Tamboo!


So not all are processed - Maybe I misunderstood what you meant by processed. Do you mean air cured, pressed, twisted or adding propylene glycol or something like that?

:grouphug:


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

guys, I love my cigars and I love my pipes but they are two different animals.U will never get that thick chewey smoke you get with a cigar but with a pipe you must sip and savory the smoke and flavor.When I first started the pipe I was like what am i doing wrong due to expecting the same amount of smoke and chewey goodness but with practice( still not 100% but getting there) I truly enjoy the act of pipe smoking to the point that I now smoke pipes more then lighting up a cigar. As the great and all powerful Sho'nuff once said(I think?) Patience Grasshopper!!


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

JEBalles said:


> So I bought two pipes in the hope of picking up pipe smoking. I got a new cheap cob pipe and a very inexpensive used briar pipe off ebay. I went to a nearby tobacconist and asked for a mild, non-aromatic tobacco, and was given a tin of Peterson's Gold Blend. It seemed quite moist when I got it, but it has sinced dried quite a bit.
> 
> So, I looked up how to properly tamp the tobacco, followed the directions and went for it. In both pipes, even after the tobacco and dried some and was deemed the right moisture by a guy at one of the tobacco shops I go to, it does not burn well at all and doesn't taste very good to boot.
> 
> ...


IMO, you set yourself up for failure right from the get go. You can't just buy a couple of cheap pipes, toss in some flavored tobacco (no doubt recommended by some twenty-something Tinderbox clerk, working there for the summer, who thinks Oriental tobacco comes from Hong Kong), light, puff like mad and expect an immediate tobacco orgasm.

Pipe smoking is not something you can just "pick up". It's a learned skill - just like bicycle riding. You're going to have bad experiences (crashes, skinned knees, etc.) until you learn balance. You are also going to have to learn to be patient.

It takes time to learn how to load a pipe properly ... to know if the tobacco is too moist or too dry to smoke ... how to get a good light ... how often to puff so the tobacco doesn't get too hot and doesn't go out ... how to use your tamper ... how to tell if a pipe is made well ... the difference between aromatic and non-aromatic, English and Balkan, Oriental and Chinese.

This may sound like lots of effort, but it isn't really. It's just an investment in time and practice. Once you learn the skills, you'll be rewarded with many good experiences.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> So not all are processed - Maybe I misunderstood what you meant by processed. Do you mean air cured, pressed, twisted or adding propylene glycol or something like that?
> 
> :grouphug:


I don't really know what i mean except for the fact ! That to me least ways cigar tobacco tastes un processed most like a home cooked meal! While pipe tobacco tastes to me least ways like McDonald's am i missing something? Or am i blind?????????????????


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

The best advice I ever got was from a local pipe maker I met. He told me that he doesn't like the term "puff" for a pipe. He prefers "sip". He told me however you are doing it now do it half as easy and twice as long. I cant do the twice as long part but the half as easy did wonders for me.


----------



## JEBalles (Jan 22, 2011)

Hmm, yes, perhaps I've gone about it the wrong way. I'm headed to a well-reputed tobacconist in Cambridge tomorrow and hopefully there will be a veteran pipe smoker there who can guide me through the complexities of pipe smoking. I'll also ask for some beginner tobaccos, especially the Virginia Perique, and see if he can look at my briar to see if I should invest in a better one. I'll look out for the suggested brands, too. Then I guess I'll just keep on reading, trying, reading, trying again until it gets better.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

Friend,
If I've learned one thing with pipes it's...PATIENCE. I'm a 21 year old cigar smoker who decided to venture into the pipe side of things. I was very angry with myself/piping when I didn't pick it up the first time. Trust me though, the wait is well worth it. The only way to get pipe smoking down perfect is PRACTICE. I've gotten pretty good (no re lights) but there's always room for improvement and it's always great lighting up a pipe when the fraternity brothers are sparking cigs.

my .02 and drunk ramble


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

JEBalles said:


> Hmm, yes, perhaps I've gone about it the wrong way. I'm headed to a well-reputed tobacconist in Cambridge tomorrow and hopefully there will be a veteran pipe smoker there who can guide me through the complexities of pipe smoking. I'll also ask for some beginner tobaccos, especially the Virginia Perique, and see if he can look at my briar to see if I should invest in a better one. I'll look out for the suggested brands, too. Then I guess I'll just keep on reading, trying, reading, trying again until it gets better.


Josef, I'm fairly new to the pipe world myself. I still don't have too many bowls under my belt (smoking drives my wife nuts, it's as if she thinks I'm literally committing suicide slowly each time I light up some form of tobacco whether it be a cigar or a pipe).

So far, I can tell you one thing, I absolutely SUCK! at pipe smoking! You mentioned in your original post that you had 4 re-lights. Heck, I wish I could have that few of re-lights! As many have mentioned, don't worry about the re-lights. In fact, I slightly enjoy my relights as you get the most smoke upon lighting/re-lighting!

The only real advice I can give you is exactly what everyone else has been telling you. Practice and patience will be your best friends for enjoying a pipe. Just like all your elders told you as a young child, "practice makes perfect."

Packing - This is something you will just have to learn with trial and error. No matter how many youtube videos you watch, or how many articles you read, you can never duplicate what you saw/read exactly. Your fingers and hands are a different size and shape, the pieces of tobacco may be slightly more moist or less moist and different shapes and sizes. So, it's all about practice and patience. Try "this." If it didn't work, switch it up slightly, and try "that." Maybe dry the tobacco out a little more or little less. Pack the tobacco a little lighter. Try a different packing method. The only way to find exactly what works for you is trial and error. I know this for sure. Every bowl I have had has gotten progressively better in the pack. How do I know? I can keep it lit for slightly longer each time and use maybe 1 or 2 less re-lights. It's an ever-evolving art form.

Tamping - Again, trial and error, practice and patience! When I first started, all I read about was the "secret art of tamping" and how it is required to keep the bowl lit. Well, I obviously didn't get it. Every time I tamped, I put the bowl out. Absolutely no smoke afterwards. The one thing I saw repeated was don't apply too much pressure, let gravity do the work. That's what I was doing, holding the tamper slightly above the tobacco and just letting the tamper drop (pure gravity) which put the bowl out every time. I have now started applying even less pressure, almost as if I am trying to annoy my wife, and touch her as lightly as possible as to see if I can touch her without her noticing. Dong it this way, it seems as though I have had a few successes here and there, it stays lit, and I still get some smoke. As I stated with packing. You can watch videos and read articles, but you truly never know exactly how much pressure someone is applying with their tamper. AND, even if you did, do you really think you could train yourself or even want to train yourself on tamping with that exact same amount of pressure? Doesn't sound very relaxing to me. Also, I would venture to say that different tobaccos, and depending on the moisture, could require a little extra or a little less pressure while tamping.

So, my advice is keep practicing, and be patient as best you can. It can be frustrating at times, but can also be rewarding as well. Gratification seems to come when you invest yourself and your time to learn the basics, perfect the basics, learn the more advanced stuff, and continue your "learning" journey to progress your knowledge base on the subject whatever it may be!

Sorry for the rambling, hopefully you can pull at least 1 partially helpful piece of information out of all this!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> With all due respect i have yet to experience the flavor i get from a Cuban cigar in a pipe!


I know what you mean. I've yet to get the flavor of pot roast from a good steak; I think I'm wasting my time...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I know what you mean. I've yet to get the flavor of pot roast from a good steak; I think I'm wasting my time...


I managed to pick out red wine last time I had steak diane! Often get mushrooms too but only as a "side" LMAO. :tease:


----------



## ruraldean (May 6, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't really know what i mean except for the fact ! That to me least ways cigar tobacco tastes un processed most like a home cooked meal! While pipe tobacco tastes to me least ways like McDonald's am i missing something? Or am i blind?????????????????


Obviously we're all unaware of what pipe tobaccos you've actually tried, but I smoke Cubans too, and the overall variation in pipe tobaccos offers another dimension.

A Virginia leaf has a different taste to a burley leaf for example. Many tobaccos use only pure leaf with no added topping or casing and the only process they go through is drying and pressing. Latakia is a leaf which has been subjected to a smoking process (like some fish) and it's added to other tobaccos to produce yet another type of tobacco. In all, the flavours emerge from the blending, not any added flavouring.

Think of it like whisky - Virginia is a pure malt; Burley is a pure malt; a mixture of the two is a blend, like blended whisky.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I've been keeping an eye on this thread most the day & have seen a lot of good advice given. Right from the early stage there have been a lot of poorly worded or maybe antagonistic posts. The OP never mentioned cigars and I see no reason why they are being discussed here whether they be Cuban or NC, that is for the cigar forums methinks. :focus::focus::focus:

There is a certain patience to pipe smoking that relates to our whole hobby as smokers of premium leaf whether it be a cigar or a pipe, patience is the key. 

To Josef, the OP: I hope you get there mate but remember no matter how or what you smoke, the whole point of this fine hobby is relaxation not stress. Give it time & it may well come to you but if not then it's just a case of piping is not for you. I'm a smoker of Cubans, NC's & lately pipes as well, I enjoy all for the different characters they exhibit. My 0.02c.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

NarJar said:


> Josef, I'm fairly new to the pipe world myself.
> .
> .
> .
> Packing - This is something you will just have to learn with trial and error. No matter how many youtube videos you watch, or how many articles you read, you can never duplicate what you saw/read exactly. Your fingers and hands are a different size and shape, the pieces of tobacco may be slightly more moist or less moist and different shapes and sizes.


But not so new that you can't make a rather interesting observation. :tu

After being inundated with all this advice, you may have given up on this thread by now, along with pipes, but I've got to throw this out there. Get some Peterson Irish Flake and watch:

YouTube - ‪The Airpocket Method WPF @ www.pipeclub.at‬‏

If you can't get hold of Irish Flake, Burley Flake #1 might work for you, too. Others less potent flakes are University Flake, Erinmore, Dunhill Flake...whatever, a flake, not a loose cut/ribbon. The Air Pocket Method, aka http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/293111-musketballing.html, is a very easy load.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow Jim that is interesting indeed. Maybe this is why I seem to be enjoying my pipes so early in my journey as I tend to not pack the bottom of the bowls at all tight. Nice post!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I know what you mean. I've yet to get the flavor of pot roast from a good steak; I think I'm wasting my time...


Well that explains it! One would try to get the flavor of a great steak! From the cheaper cut of meat! I guess to smoke a pipe one must do it backwards! LOL!
:brick::brick::brick::brick::brick:


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

This is a great thread. I'm another smoker who's been at it for almost 4 years and I still get bowls that just don't work out and need to be relit every couple of puffs. It happens. It's frustrating at first but after a while it just becomes a part of things. I'm sure even the veterans just have these off smokes (even if they don't like to admit it).


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

rlaliberty said:


> This is a great thread. I'm another smoker who's been at it for almost 4 years and I still get bowls that just don't work out and need to be relit every couple of puffs. It happens. It's frustrating at first but after a while it just becomes a part of things. I'm sure even the veterans just have these off smokes (even if they don't like to admit it).


Absolutely! Sometimes the timing is off, the tobacco too moist, the pack went wrong...whatever, I have entire days when all I seem to do is relight and every pipefull is a less than satisfactory, others where every bowl seems to burn right to the bottom and taste super (fortunately, far more often the latter). Probably has something to do with the weather or biorhythms or something.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Great advice in this thread! :tu


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

JEBalles said:


> Hmm, yes, perhaps I've gone about it the wrong way. I'm headed to a well-reputed tobacconist in Cambridge tomorrow and hopefully there will be a veteran pipe smoker there who can guide me through the complexities of pipe smoking. I'll also ask for some beginner tobaccos, especially the Virginia Perique, and see if he can look at my briar to see if I should invest in a better one. I'll look out for the suggested brands, too. Then I guess I'll just keep on reading, trying, reading, trying again until it gets better.


I've found that wider bowls seem to be easier to smoke. I'm a horrendous newb and have tried a few pipes ranging from a .6" wide "Legend" cob to an older estate pipe that is about .85" wide. _For me_ the wider pipes seem to give me more flavor and are a easier to load and keep lit.

Definitely research the various loading methods. My favorite is to simply use the pipe to scoop (not dig) the baccy out of a bag, shake it lightly to settle (and scoop again if necessary) then VERY gently tamp the loose ends into the bowl. Note that this doesn't result in a very densely packed bowl... Once lit I use my tamper to gently push the ember down into the unlit baccy when the smoke seems to diminish. With this method the draw stays relatively open and the whole process is less fussy than the more involved methods favored by the more experienced.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I often get things packed too tight, but, I did find that shooting for a looser pack and using my finger to pack the bowl, not the tamper, allowed me to better gauge how tight I had packed it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Jeff10236 said:


> First, don't worry about relights. It is normal to have to relight a few times when you are new, and even with experience some tobaccos will need relights (I smoked one today that I lost count how many times it went out, and I can smoke many blends on one match if I want to as I've been pipe smoking for around 20 years).
> 
> As for trying different tobaccos that is a good idea. You may dislike particular types of tobacco, or specific blends within a type, while finding you love others.
> 
> ...


We need a "Definitive Post" award. This is spot on!

I would also say not to expect a cob to be the quintessence of tastiness right away. They _become _great smokers, but they taste a little "funky" for the first few bowls.

As for Tony... :nono:

Your pipe is never going to taste like a Cuban cigar until you put Cuban tobacco in it. Stop looking for the pipe to taste _like _something and allow it to taste as what it is; fine tobacco. As much as anything it's the sheer variety available that makes pipe smoking so enjoyable.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> With this method the draw stays relatively open and the whole process is less fussy than the more involved methods favored by the more experienced.


Not much different from what I do most of the time with PA or ribbon. I gravity fill, put a mound on top and push it even with the bowl with my thumb, not putting my thumb or fingers into the bowl ala Frank. Not packed tight at all. Like you, the tamper controls the action after that. Not all experienced pipers do a competition 3-stage fill all the time; about the only time I'll do it is if I'm "playing", to see how I might fare in a slow smoke contest. :lol: My record is a miserable 1:11? -- something like that. sigh. Not ready for the big leagues yet anyhow.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> As for Tony... :nono:
> 
> Your pipe is never going to taste like a Cuban cigar until you put Cuban tobacco in it. Stop looking for the pipe to taste _like _something and allow it to taste as what it is; fine tobacco. As much as anything it's the sheer variety available that makes pipe smoking so enjoyable.


And it took me all them words to not even come close to saying this when all along this is what I should have been saying.

Speaking of a very succinct post, yer doin' it right!


----------



## JEBalles (Jan 22, 2011)

So took my trip to the tobacco shop (Leavitt & Peirce to those interested) and was treated very well. The woman there (quite knowledgable) took a look at my pipe and cleaned it, and packed it with some Whisky Cavendish, all for free. For one thing, she packed it with her finger, and packed it much tighter than I ever have. She said that it could be that I wasn't packing it tight enough, which would cause the need for relights. Most of the tobaccos there were aromatic unfortunately, however I asked for a good starter blend (Natural Cavendish) and an english blend (Balkan One). I'll try the bowl she packed after dinner and try the others later and report back.

I think I might also try L. J. Peretti next as they seem to be more pipe-oriented than the well-rounded L & P.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

JEBalles said:


> So took my trip to the tobacco shop (Leavitt & Peirce to those interested) and was treated very well. The woman there (quite knowledgable) took a look at my pipe and cleaned it, and packed it with some Whisky Cavendish, all for free. For one thing, she packed it with her finger, and packed it much tighter than I ever have. She said that it could be that I wasn't packing it tight enough, which would cause the need for relights. Most of the tobaccos there were aromatic unfortunately, however I asked for a good starter blend (Natural Cavendish) and an english blend (Balkan One). I'll try the bowl she packed after dinner and try the others later and report back.
> 
> I think I might also try L. J. Peretti next as they seem to be more pipe-oriented than the well-rounded L & P.


Did you get a picture of this pipe packing woman???


----------



## jpdunn01 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great advice in this thread. 

I think I am in the same boat as you as far as packing goes. When I have watched others pack their pipe they seem to pack tighter. I will have to experiment tonight!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

owaindav said:


> And it took me all them words to not even come close to saying this when all along this is what I should have been saying.
> 
> Speaking of a very succinct post, yer doin' it right!


I guess then i am barking up the wrong tree! Thanks for your help gentleman!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

JEBalles said:


> So took my trip to the tobacco shop (Leavitt & Peirce to those interested) and was treated very well. The woman there (quite knowledgable) took a look at my pipe and cleaned it, and packed it with some Whisky Cavendish, all for free. For one thing, she packed it with her finger, and packed it much tighter than I ever have. She said that it could be that I wasn't packing it tight enough, which would cause the need for relights. Most of the tobaccos there were aromatic unfortunately, however I asked for a good starter blend (Natural Cavendish) and an english blend (Balkan One). I'll try the bowl she packed after dinner and try the others later and report back.
> 
> I think I might also try L. J. Peretti next as they seem to be more pipe-oriented than the well-rounded L & P.


L&P has nothing (and I truly mean nothing) on Peretti's. L&P is almost all aro's, and all of them are house blends. Peretti's has tins and bulk from everyone you could want as well as a much better selection of house bulk. The service at Peretti's is notoriously bad, but their selection and quality is truly top notch.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

JEBalles said:


> The woman there (quite knowledgable) took a look at my pipe and cleaned it, and packed it with some Whisky Cavendish, all for free.


You can't seem to catch a break, Josef. Out of morbid curiosity, did this woman smoke a pipe? You know, something worthy of a pipe shop, say a Dunhill Zulu or a nice, substantial Kaywoodie? A meer, a freehand? Even a MM Legend, would do it for me. Just asking what her quals might be for giving pipe advice. The Whiskey Cavendish sounds very, uh...suspicious. :spy:

I feel like I'm trying to repair somebody's golf game who's seen a David Ledbetter tape or something. :lol: Buck up, Lad! We'll save ya! :beerchug:


----------



## JEBalles (Jan 22, 2011)

Haha, unfortunately, I didn't think to ask. She did seem very knowledgable, but that's all I can say. As for the Whisky Cavendish, it was just the closest jar of the one's she suggested. At the very least, I've got a clean pipe and some more tobacco to try.

And I guess if I decide to go to Peretti's, I'll have a few tobaccos in mind ahead of time instead of asking for advice.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I guess then i am barking up the wrong tree! Thanks for your help gentleman!!!!!!!!!!


Speaking seriously for a moment (hey, it happens), I wouldn't say that. In my (not so humble) opinion, the flavors delivered by pipe tobacco are generally more subtle than those delivered by cigars, and many take a bit of experience to discern. As an example, when I tried GLP Montgomery in my 'early days' of pipe smoking, I couldn't taste a darn thing and wondered why anyone would waste their time on it. Now, it tastes divine, with plenty of flavor. I think the complaint about lack of flavor is a very common one with new pipe smokers, which is why I think new pipe smokers should just not worry about taste for the first couple of months. Just smoke Prince Albert or Carter Hall for a while and get the technique down to start with; worry about flavors later once you have the art of pipe smoking down just a bit.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

Whiskey Cavendish is most likely cased garbage. Do go to Peretti's they should get you on the right track. And get yourself a decent pipe. Most corn cobs have tiny bowls, as someone suggested earlier wider bowls seem to smoke easier. You can get a Savenelli reasonably HERE
Good luck, and stay with it.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

otto said:


> Whiskey Cavendish is most likely cased garbage. Do go to Peretti's they should get you on the right track. And get yourself a decent pipe. Most corn cobs have tiny bowls, as someone suggested earlier wider bowls seem to smoke easier. You can get a Savenelli reasonably HERE
> Good luck, and stay with it.


Ok I'll bite on this one.

There is a locally sold (ie in this country) blend of Whiskey Cavendish that is among'st Tash's favorites. I have no idea where it is made or blended but I have to agree it is a nice tobacco.

Secondly, "Most" corn cobs have small bowls I agree but they can be had with larger bowls & the entry price of $7 to $8 is a damn site cheaper than the $40 minimum on the site your referenced for a Savinelli (Not a big bowl either at that price). I do not begrudge that asking price & indeed think it is reasonable to say the least but to some that is a lot of money. Why spend that on a pipe when you may decide piping is not for you?


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

otto said:


> Most corn cobs have tiny bowls, as someone suggested earlier wider bowls seem to smoke easier. You can get a Savenelli reasonably HERE
> Good luck, and stay with it.


Yes,some of the cobs do have seemingly small bowls when compared to briars. But, size isn't as important as it might seem. Tobacco type, condition, pack and tamping can add up to give a good smoke in many different bowl configurations.

I have a little cob that's .64" wide and 1.07" deep which is the lowest capacity cob I own and, a couple of days ago, I got a 71 minute smoke out of it with P.S LNF. The little cob smokes better for me than either of my Savinelli's (627 & 623).


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> Why spend that on a pipe when you may decide piping is not for you?


Because a poor pipe ruins the whole endeavor. Despite their fans I've heard plenty of complaints about bad tastes and poor quality in cobs, just as in briars. A good pipe makes all the difference for a beginner, which is why I continue to beat the drum for estate pipes (broken in, proven smokers) from reputable dealers. $30 - $50 is more than a reasonable investment to make sure you have a good smoking instrument, especially considering that you could still get many years of good smoking out of it. If $40 isn't a one-time expenditure you can live with to give something that could become a lifelong pastime a chance, then there are few hobbies you could ever get into.

As experienced pipers we serve newbies best by helping them alleviate the pitfalls that beginners face with pipe smoking. If they find they can get the hang of pipe smoking and enjoy it _then _they can buy a bunch of cobs.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> If $40 isn't a one-time expenditure you can live with to give something that could become a lifelong pastime a chance, then there are few hobbies you could ever get into.


Really. A single round of golf can easily run more than that, never mind the clubs, glove, balls, bag, shoes...


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I have 4 cobs and enjoy them, but I think it is good for a new pipe smoker to buy a briar. He then has some skin in the game, #1, and is less likely to give up at the first difficulty, and there will be difficulties. #2, he will have something he won't feel self conscious about smoking. It is only an experienced pipe smoker that could care less what it looks like as long as he is enjoying the smoke.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

JEBalles said:


> Haha, unfortunately, I didn't think to ask. She did seem very knowledgable, but that's all I can say. As for the Whisky Cavendish, it was just the closest jar of the one's she suggested. At the very least, I've got a clean pipe and some more tobacco to try.
> 
> And I guess if I decide to go to Peretti's, I'll have a few tobaccos in mind ahead of time instead of asking for advice.


By all means ask them for advice. They will probably offer you a burley for your first try, at least they did for me. I was offered blend 111 with a basket pipe as my entry to pipes a few years back. Their burleys are solid. I also really like some of their English blends and Orientals. D7485 and Tashkent I always have a few ounces of on hand.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> Because a poor pipe ruins the whole endeavor. Despite their fans I've heard plenty of complaints about bad tastes and poor quality in cobs, just as in briars. A good pipe makes all the difference for a beginner, which is why I continue to beat the drum for estate pipes (broken in, proven smokers) from reputable dealers. $30 - $50 is more than a reasonable investment to make sure you have a good smoking instrument, especially considering that you could still get many years of good smoking out of it. If $40 isn't a one-time expenditure you can live with to give something that could become a lifelong pastime a chance, then there are few hobbies you could ever get into.
> 
> As experienced pipers we serve newbies best by helping them alleviate the pitfalls that beginners face with pipe smoking. If they find they can get the hang of pipe smoking and enjoy it _then _they can buy a bunch of cobs.


RG bump for such a good post!


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Shawn said:


> RG bump for such a good post!


Thanks, Shawn :tu


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Is there a reason why nobody ever suggests something like a Dr. Grabow as a first pipe?!?!?! I'm asking this seriously. I think cobs are a better idea personally, but I have two Grabows, one less than $30 new and one less than $20 new and they both smoke great. If people don't like the idea of a cob or an estate, crazy people of course, why not steer them towards a perfectly servicable line of inexpensive briar pipes?!?!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Grabow's and Kaywood's are fine pipes, but are not the quality they once were. They are machine made pipes and sometimes have flaws in the drilling that makes them not so great smokers. Most Newb's just don't know what to look for in a new pipe and herein is the problem. If it all comes together like it's supposed to in a pipe, you'll get a good smoker. I have some of each and they are good smokers all.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

Nachman said:


> I have 4 cobs and enjoy them, but I think it is good for a new pipe smoker to buy a briar. He then has some skin in the game, #1, and is less likely to give up at the first difficulty, and there will be difficulties. #2, he will have something he won't feel self conscious about smoking. It is only an experienced pipe smoker that could care less what it looks like as long as he is enjoying the smoke.


Yes

I have a cob I enjoy also after I Bored it out the bowl with my drill press. Having "skin in the game" made a difference when I started out.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

I might add, If you get a decent pipe and decide you don't like pipe smoking you can sell it easy enough on E-bay


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

The slant seems to be that I suggested a briar was a waste of money when starting out, that is not what I stated. I have 6 briars, 5 smoke perfectly and not one pipe I own cost more than $16. I like them for certain tobaccos as much as I enjoy the cobs while "trialing" a new blend. I've been smoking pipes a whole 2 months. If an estate briar was wanted there are members here that can sell you one a damn sight cheaper than a new sav or the fleabay can be used.

Either way, as I said $40+ is a lot to some.


----------



## travelnted (Dec 12, 2009)

I know its sacrilege among the briar crowd, but for a novice I’d recommend an old “The Pipe.” I started with briars, but tend to smoke to hot and love trying new blends. I was left with burned out bowls and pipes so confused that nothing tasted true. “The Pipe” can’t burn out, doesn’t pick up any flavor so I could smoke what I wanted one bowl, and something totally different the next. It’s nearly indestructible, even used The Pipe can be soaked in water and dish soap and be totally clean and flavor free. They’re on EBay from time to time, $15 or new (they were made in the 50’s and 60’s) for around $45


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

IF you decide to buy a briar starting off, don't do what I did... I picked out the coolest looking "basket" pipe at the local B&M but had no clue what to look for.

Two very simple things to check, assuming you are buying face-to-face and can lay your hands on it:

1) Does the drill hole terminate in the very bottom of the bowl? 
2) Will a pipe cleaner slide all the way through from bit to bowl (assuming this isn't a filtered pipe).

If I'd checked either of those two I wouldn't have bought the pipe. Instead, I ended up with a gurgling, wet smoking bite-prone pipe that required a lot of fixing and still doesn't act right. That starter money (plus a bit more) could have gone into a $60 Savinelli or an estate pipe from a well respected dealer as the others have mentioned.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

travelnted said:


> I know its sacrilege among the briar crowd, but for a novice I'd recommend an old "The Pipe."


I had one of these things, a black one! Bought it in 1961. Pretty neat looking pipe, but can't for the life of me remember how it actually smoked though.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

WyoBob said:


> ...I have a little cob that's .64" wide and 1.07" deep which is the lowest capacity cob I own and, a couple of days ago, I got a 71 minute smoke out of it...


71-minutes. Makes sense. I heard you older guys take lots of short naps. :sorry:

ound:


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

travelnted said:


> I know its sacrilege among the briar crowd, but for a novice I'd recommend an old "The Pipe." I started with briars, but tend to smoke to hot and love trying new blends. I was left with burned out bowls and pipes so confused that nothing tasted true. "The Pipe" can't burn out, doesn't pick up any flavor so I could smoke what I wanted one bowl, and something totally different the next. It's nearly indestructible, even used The Pipe can be soaked in water and dish soap and be totally clean and flavor free. They're on EBay from time to time, $15 or new (they were made in the 50's and 60's) for around $45


Wow, I hadn't thought about "The Pipe" for ages. I owned one 40+ years ago. Glad you had good luck with yours. It was the worst smoking pipe I've ever owned and, after giving it a fair shake, I tossed it into the trash. They were kind of cool looking, though.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

travelnted said:


> I started with briars, but tend to smoke to hot and love trying new blends. I was left with burned out bowls and pipes so confused that nothing tasted true.


The 'confused' bit is an issue with briars, admittedly, but if someone was actually burning out the bowls, I'd recommend cobs until they're getting the technique down. Unless every briar you tried had serious defect issues, this is not "smoking hot", this is a serious technique flaw.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Is there a reason why nobody ever suggests something like a Dr. Grabow as a first pipe?!?!?! I'm asking this seriously. I think cobs are a better idea personally, but I have two Grabows, one less than $30 new and one less than $20 new and they both smoke great. If people don't like the idea of a cob or an estate, crazy people of course, why not steer them towards a perfectly servicable line of inexpensive briar pipes?!?!


There is nothing wrong with a Grabow, Medico or Kaywoodie. I usually suggest them over basket pipes for people who don't want a cob and don't want to spend the money on a good quality estate or an entry level Sav, Peterson, or similar . With a basket pipe, you might get a great one. However, you might get a total dog. For a few bucks less, you can get these mass produced pipes where mass production has some advantages. They will be more consistent, and where there is an issue, the quality control folks are more likely to find it and reject it before it is shipped. It will have lower quality finishes (think varnish that can bubble) and lower quality briar (both cosmetic issues, so they have heavy finishes to mask it, and it may feel hotter to the touch), but it should be a decent to good smoker. Because of the mass production and QC (which admittedly, as Dale points out, isn't what it used to be) they are well suited to a beginner who doesn't know what to look for.

All that said, I think most people (myself included) recommend cobs over Grabows because the cob has similar mass production advantages (i.e. consistency), it is even cheaper, and it will usually have even better smoking characteristics.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> All that said, I think most people (myself included) recommend cobs over Grabows because the cob has similar mass production advantages (i.e. consistency), it is even cheaper, and it will usually have even better smoking characteristics.


I agree. Cobs seem like the cheapest easiest option. I own four myself. I know some people are set on briar to start, there is a certain appeal to briar. I would just hate recommending a new $50-$100 pipe to someone who may end up not taking to the pipe. To me the Grabows and Kaywoodies seem like a good option. A decent estate pipe wouldn't be a bad move either.


----------



## JEBalles (Jan 22, 2011)

I tried out the Whiskey Cavendish that the woman at the store packed into my briar today. Great success! Most pleasant experience I've had so far. Taste was alright, I think I want to try the balkan next, but all in all, it went very well. I had to relight a few times, but it lasted quite long without going out. A bit of bite, my tongue and and roof of my mouth felt a bit raw afterwards, like drinking a cup of coffee a little too fast, but not too bad.

I at least part of my problem was not packing the pipe enough, but I shall continue my trial and error until it improves. Thanks everyone for the advice and confidence!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

:spy:


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

JEBalles said:


> I tried out the Whiskey Cavendish that the woman at the store packed into my briar today. Great success! Most pleasant experience I've had so far. Taste was alright, I think I want to try the balkan next, but all in all, it went very well. I had to relight a few times, but it lasted quite long without going out. A bit of bite, my tongue and and roof of my mouth felt a bit raw afterwards, like drinking a cup of coffee a little too fast, but not too bad.
> 
> I at least part of my problem was not packing the pipe enough, but I shall continue my trial and error until it improves. Thanks everyone for the advice and confidence!


My observation: It definitely sounds like you had a much more enjoyable time this go around, and your tone and mood certainly have changed.

I would say with certainty right now, you have been successful my friend!

In my opinion, I don't really care if I ever have a "perfect" smoke where everything goes right and I don't have to re-light or anything, or even if it relaxes me (as I am already a very lax person and the pipe doesn't do much for me in this department), if I enjoy myself, that's all I care about. And it definitely sounds like you enjoyed yourself! Cheers to you, and I hope your experience continues to improve!


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Congratulations. IMHO Dr Grabow should be avoided, as well as any "basket" pipes on line. A few dollars more will get you a serviceable Kaywoodie. I have one that delivers a consistent good smoke and one that is put aside should all my others vaporize. When my Dad smoked back in the 60's, his opinion was if it wasn't a Kaywoodie, it wasn't a pipe. My favorite pipe is a Nording natural and I have my eye on a Savinelli natural. I also include several MM cobs in my rotation. Sometimes I get a smoke out of a cob that just knocks my socks off. Now I will destroy any credibility I might have by stating that the only tobacco I smoke is Half & Half. Well, I will buy Prince Albert if H&H is not available.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

dgerwin11 said:


> Congratulations. IMHO Dr Grabow should be avoided, as well as any "basket" pipes on line. A few dollars more will get you a serviceable Kaywoodie. I have one that delivers a consistent good smoke and one that is put aside should all my others vaporize. When my Dad smoked back in the 60's, his opinion was if it wasn't a Kaywoodie, it wasn't a pipe. My favorite pipe is a Nording natural and I have my eye on a Savinelli natural. I also include several MM cobs in my rotation. Sometimes I get a smoke out of a cob that just knocks my socks off. Now I will destroy any credibility I might have by stating that the only tobacco I smoke is Half & Half. Well, I will buy Prince Albert if H&H is not available.


Well, we will have to differ on our opinions of the Dr. Grabow line for now, but nothing wrong with Kaywoodie. I have one and it smokes just fine. Never had Half & Half, but Prince Albert is a fine OTC. Personally, I'm becoming rather partial to Walnut!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I think Dr. Grabows are fine as a starter pipe, and a much better choice than a basket pipe bought on the internet with no chance for close inspection.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

MarkC said:


> I think Dr. Grabows are fine as a starter pipe, and a much better choice than a basket pipe bought on the internet with no chance for close inspection.


So true about basket pipes over the internet. I have just never had a Dr Grabow that delivered a quality smoke. But that is a great thing about pipe smoking, the room for individual choice and preferences. I just think there are better alternatives in that price range. But don't try to get my Nording away from me. Next up will be a Savinelli. And I do love my cobs.


----------

